
Ask HN: Is there any official Android/iOS app for HN? - krishna0512
Searched the android app store with hacker news and Y Combinator, but did not find any official app. Is there a recommended app for HN by some other name?
======
chewz
On Android Materialistic is good app for HN.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic&hl=en)

(but I haven't used it for some time)

Also you don't need an app at all. Check
[https://hnpwa.com/](https://hnpwa.com/) and make a choice yourself.

Or use a browser. Or write your own ;-)

